# DIY background finished for 75 gallon tank



## Demasoni17 (Mar 11, 2010)

This was my first attempt at one of these. I'm pleased with it for the most part, the colors didn't turn out quite like I hoped but once the algae starts growing on it I think it will look better. Went with the Tahitian Moon Sand which I absolutely LOVE, crushed coral is in the "ponds".

I'm debating on whether or not I want to do another background for the upstairs tank. While I am pleased with this outcome, it is incredibly time consuming. . .


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Congrats, they only get better as you make more. I have never attempted to make a BG yet. Post some more pics once the tank clears up. I'd like to see some up close shots of those cliff structures. Are you planning on putting plants in those?


----------



## Amazilia (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks great Demasoni! Yes, they are time consuming but worth the work I think to have something unique! :thumb:


----------



## Demasoni17 (Mar 11, 2010)

Bigfish77, as of right now I am not planning on putting plants into the coral "ponds". Thier sole purpose is to help buffer my pH, somthing I didn't do in the original tank. I will say that these 2 ponds are turning into a huge pain in the rear though: the fish like to dig them out and sprinkle the coral all over the sand (I knew this was going to happen). I'm trying to figure out an easy way to sift the coral from the sand and get it back into the ponds. . .

Thanks for the compliment Amazalia! Can't wait to see how yours turns out, sorry to hear about your first try, I was VERY nervous when i filled my tank up for the first time.

I'll put some more pics up once the water clears up a little more and I get the rest of my fish in there.


----------



## Demasoni17 (Mar 11, 2010)

Been awhile since I've been back here, LOVE all the DIY projects showcased on here!

Quick question: we just bought a new house so I have a month to pack/move all my fish. While I loved the background that I created above, the drawback is losing actual area in the tank. When I drain this tank I want to remove the background and start fresh. My question is: what is the easiest way to actually remove a siliconed-in background from a tank?

Thanks!


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

Depends on if you're trying to save it or you don't care if it gets damaged. Yours should be easy. I would get a new wide bladed metal spackeling knife and start pushing down in sections at a time. It should come off in no time. However be careful around your silicone seals on tank. I don't know how you siliconed your background. When doing a new one keep that in mind as far as keeping the silicone away from your glass edges


----------



## Demasoni17 (Mar 11, 2010)

So this weekend I tackled removing the background and it was a royal ***************. Running a spackle knife down in between the tank and background did not work at all. I ended up simply ripping the foam out in chunks. With much force the foam separated from the silicone on the back of the tank. Took me about an hour to get it all out. Now I just have the silicone attached to the back of the tank. i tried shaving it out with a razor blade and it just comes off in sheets, I can't seem to get the blade behind it and the tank. I'm a little worried about trying any kind of solvent as I don't want to somehow introduce this to the seams in the tank.

While I enjoyed my background I don't think that I will ever do that to a tank again. In the end I found the volume lost in the tank wasn't worth it. When I finally get this up running at the new house it will be drifwood and slate only. . .


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

good luck on the move my friend be safe and take your time movin them tanks they ant light


----------

